# Gigabit Ethernet on Premiere/Series 4?



## LBGuy76 (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Ethernet port on the new TiVo Premiere (Series 4) will be Gigabit Ethernet? The TiVo website doesn't specify the speed on the specs page. Currently using TiVo Desktop and TiVo to go is so painful and if this was now Gigabit it would be a very welcome upgrade!

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

it is 100MB, not 1GB according to the Broadcom specs for the chipset being used.


----------



## LBGuy76 (Mar 5, 2010)

jmpage2 said:


> it is 100MB, not 1GB according to the Broadcom specs for the chipset being used.


Bummer. Thanks though!


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

The CPU on Premiere is still to slow for even 100MB, so you won't see any benefit in faster Ethernet.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

The Premeire chipset is much faster and should deliver much better throughput to your desktop. I'd guess 50-100&#37; improvement in transfer speed is possible.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

As suggested above, the current bottleneck is the CPU, not the interface.

The current TiVo HD supports 8-13Mbps for PC downloads and 16-24Mbps (typical) for multi-room transfers. The TiVo Premiere should be a significant improvement over that, but still nowhere close to the 85-90Mbps possible with 100Mbps ethernet.

As a new platform, the Premiere may not be completely optimized from day one. The throughput seen today on the TiVo HD is roughly 20&#37; higher than it was at release.


----------

